# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  underwater mutt monster

## Pengy

I borrowed this off of  FB. Great shot don't ya think

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha it only has one ball. Flouro as well.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Are the Penguins worried???

----------

